

Has anything interesting ever come out of a claimed proof that P=NP or P ≠ NP? - albertzeyer
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2015/03/has-anything-interesting-every-come-out.html

======
HelloNurse
From my point of view, proof that someone is a crackpot.

